# Enclosure is done



## Mombo (Oct 10, 2016)

Pretty much done atleast. Wife is wanting to stain/paint probably and put some trim around the frame but we will do that in the future.

Inside is coated with 3 layers of Drylock that was mixed with 2oz of black pigment to get the gray color.

Did 4 vents. Two on each side low and high. 2in round holes. The vents have a mesh behind them to make sure a bug couldnt sneak out of it. Not planning on having tons of bugs free roaming but... peace of mind for the wife again.

Now working on tracking the humidity and temps until the Tegu arrives. Two more days! Currently my basking rock is hitting 120 deg on that middle strip where the lights hit and then the surrounding areas are 110-105 ish. My substrate across the entire enclosure is only reaching 75 deg with my heat gun with the wood in the cage reaching 82 deg ish.

I have one fixture being unused currently in the very middle of the cage for a just in case heater if I need to get the temps up.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Mombo said:


> Pretty much done atleast. Wife is wanting to stain/paint probably and put some trim around the frame but we will do that in the future.
> 
> Inside is coated with 3 layers of Drylock that was mixed with 2oz of black pigment to get the gray color.
> 
> ...


A great place to
live out a good life.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Oct 10, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## solo87 (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks good! Did you end up framing it first or just used plywood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mombo (Oct 14, 2016)

I used 3/4in plywood so it was extremely rigid even without framing. Seems like the thick wood is also retaining a lot of heat and humidity making the other parts of my life easier. But ya no framing.


----------



## Brinven (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks amazing


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 7, 2016)

Love the enclosure will post mine when it comes home


----------



## Andrez Hernandez (Nov 16, 2016)

So cool. It looks amazing


----------



## JimB (Mar 6, 2017)

Can you give the deminsions again if I've missed them somewhere? I'll be building an 8'x4'x4' enclosure this Summer but if I put up like you're is it'd wind up being around 5' high or something. 
Thanks! Great looking enclosure for sure!


----------



## Mombo (Mar 9, 2017)

Its 8x4x3 tall not 4 tall. I decided to do 3ft tall because I wanted to make sure that my UVB light was going to be at the right height to be completely effective as well as being able to use less powerful bulbs to get my temps where I want them. Currently I only have about 7-8inches of substrate but once he gets bigger I will probably move to 10-11 inches of substrate. I made the base 12in before the doors start so I could have as much substrate as I need. Looking at it with the bulbs inside I cant imagine ever needing it to be taller. I would be amazed if he was able to some how get himself to the top and touch the bulbs or something. 

Then I did build the stand for it to go on. The point for that is I wanted the doors/windows to be a bit below my hip so I could completely bend into the space to reach around in there. 4 ft deep is pretty far to be reaching haha. So I just made it the height that would work best for me and my wife. It might have been 14in....I would need to go measure. One thing I did do was put 6 of those large furniture slides on the base which I really like. It allows me to move and adjust the entire enclosure if I need to. Not that I have to do that often....but I can do it solo if I need to! It is heavy with all that dirt in there if it didnt just slide.

Hopefully that answered your questions. If not let me know


----------



## JimB (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for all the info. That helps! My Plan this summer is something similar however without the stand. I was going to build mine 8'x4'x4' however with the space I have, I'm leaning towards an 8'x4'x3' (High) enclosure because I want to the top into a single bed sleeping area. Anyway, plans are still on the drawing board so to speak.
Thanks again, great looking enclosure you've built, for sure.


----------



## Mombo (Mar 9, 2017)

I built it with 3/4 ply wood so I wouldnt have to do the internal braces and its sturdy enough for me to get on top of if I need to but if I was going to use it as a base to a bed where it would get much more consistent weight and pressure from above I would def have used some type of reinforcement or braces to handle the weight.

Good luck.


----------



## JimB (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks! Most definitely I'll be building a 2x4 frame. The bed won't be used much but I want to ensure both it's occupant and my Tegu are safe and sound. 
Thanks again.


----------



## bluemonster107 (May 21, 2017)

Great enclosure!! Have a question on the "glass"... is it glass or plexi? And I assume it slides? How did you install that portion? Any close up pics?.... I always have trouble with that part and just end up making doors with hinges! Haha


----------



## bluemonster107 (May 21, 2017)

Oh... and I love your creeper under the first pic ( your kitty)... hahaha


----------



## Mombo (May 22, 2017)

Its glass! I used U brackets from the hardware store. They are made of aluminium. I then put a aluminium rod (found in the same section as the U bracket) and put that in the bottom section. That allows me to slide the glass into the upper U bracket and then drop it down into the bottom one. But that rod keeps it lifted so it stays inside the brackets. Then to take it out I just life the glass and its able to pop out of the bottom section. 

Tater never resists an opportunity to be apart of the photos in the house!


----------



## Daniel Daley (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks amazing


----------

